# Taking the Plunge again!



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok

so i have decided to quit smoking again. I have smoked for 10 yrs and quit numerous times over that period; my longest time not smoking has been 6 mths.

my quit day is on Monday and i have been to my local stop smoking service and i have my nicotine patches ready.

I am at the point of being sick of smoking again and i am annoyed that i get out of breath jogging a short distance.

I used to play county rugby and could do a mile in about 4 and a half minutes!

so i'm getting myself prepared for monday.

if anyone has quit smoking or got any friendly advice or support it would be most appreciated!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Good luck in quitting!!


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

I havent smoked in 10 years, and I dont miss it any! But I did get a bit fatter, eating sweets instead of smoking... Now I should try to eat more healthy food. 
Well, anyway, just wanted to tell you that it's not that hard, you can do it. Every time you feel like you want one, think for a while. Why do you want it? You would feel so bad about yourself, it's not worth it.


----------



## Weema-Nerang Mousery (Jan 28, 2010)

When I gave up smoking I used patches and nicotene lozenges in a layering affect. I always had the patch on and when I really really craved a ciggarette I had a lozenge. I also found that before giving up I isolated what made me want a smoke, in my case the strongest cravings were after having a cuppa and after meals, so for the week before I gave up I had a piece of chewing gum after drinks and meals and broke that particular habit before giving up ciggarettes all together. It really helped!
Good luck, I hope you succeed, it makes you feel so much better. I'm very happy I did it, now I can run out my Welsh Cob in the showring and not get puffed. :lol:


----------

